# The Focke-Wulf Fw 200



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2016)

John a few more can be found here: Focke Wulf Fw200 Condor


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2016)

I did look but search came up 0.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

Huh?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

fw-200

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2016)

What's up with the shorter starboard inner engine mount?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> What's up with the shorter starboard inner engine mount?



Found the same photo in "Luftwaffe at War - Airwar over the Atlantic". Got excited when the caption started, "This out of the ordinary view shows...........". It then goes on to say, ".....the upper surfaces of a Fw 200C-3. Note the MG 131 gun position on the fuselage.It is possible that this aircraft was one of the first of some forty long-range armed reconnaissance and combat aircraft produced but Focke-Wulf. The dotted lines on the wings mark "No Step" lines" Seriously!! This is the only photo I could find of the shortened mount and they mention "No Step" lines. Maybe the mention of C-3 will help someone find the info

EDIT: Again, found the same photo in "Luftwaffe Colours - Sea Eagles Vol.2". Stunned I is at this caption...







Apparently wing walk lines are for more important


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Geo.

I've looked at it closer and my eyes have deceived me. That is in fact the outer engine. The inner one on the right side can just be seen over the edge of the fuselage, the cowl flaps just behind the antenna mast.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)

Yep.. here it can be noticed better ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2016)

Possibly because the inboards house the undercarriage


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

Flames and smoke issue from a Focke Wulf Fw 200 Kondor as it dives towards the sea after being shot down by two Bristol Beaufighter Mark VICs of No. 248 Squadron RAF over the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I've looked at it closer and my eyes have deceived me.



You've been standing too close to the glue pot during your Mosquito resto again, Andy...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2018)

Me like galoo.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*FW-200c Condor* 
*repairing the tail wheel of a FW-200c Condor from bomber squadron KG40.



The Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor, also known as Kurier to the Allies was a German all-metal four-engined monoplane originally developed by Focke-Wulf as a long-range airliner. A Japanese request for a long-range maritime patrol aircraft led to military versions that saw service with the Luftwaffe as long-range reconnaissance and anti-shipping/maritime patrol bomber aircraft. The Luftwaffe also made extensive use of the Fw 200 as a transport.
It achieved success as a commerce raider before the advent of long-range RAF Coastal Command aircraft and CAM ships eliminated its threat.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 27, 2018)

Could the white spots on the water in post 22 be splashes from gunfire?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

The crews of the German bombers Focke-Wulf Fw-200C “Condor” from 1./KG40 at the airport. 1941.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend! - Pagina 12


----------

